# Benötige Meldebit "Profibusgerät an Bus"....woher nehmen und nicht stehlen???



## Guschdl (31 Mai 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wichtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe falsche Überschrift eingetragen...benötige Hilfe zu Profinet-Verbindung




Einen wunderschönen guten morgen ihr Fachwissende und jene die es noch werden wollen 

Ich hab mich hier angemeldet da ich eure Hilfe benötige. Hab mich schon durch das Forum gesucht und nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft.
Bestimmt wird jetzt dem einen oder anderem ein Beitrag einfallen, welche rmir weiter geholfen hätte.
In diesem Fall einfach Link mit in den Beitrag rein und ich les es mir dann dankbar durch 

Sodele und nun mal zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich soll für eine größere Anlage (mehrere CPU´s, mehrere ET-Stationen und mehrere FU) ein Anlagenbild mit "Lebensbit´s" versorgen. 
Auf diesem Anlagenbild sind alle Teilnehmer am Bus dargstellt. Wenn nun eine Verbidnung gestört ist soll ein Kreuz über dem Teilnehmer eingeblendet werden.

Bei den CPU`s und den ET´s sollte dies ja kein Problem darstellen, doch bei den Danfoss-FU´s qualmt mir der Schädel und ich komm auf keine Lösung.

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.
FB126 fällt flach, da ich kein WInCC Flex benutze und die Aussagen mit bezüglich dem SFC51 versteh ich nicht 

Ich hab die Hoffnung das jetzt einer von euch einen Geistesblitz hat und mir eine "einfache" Lösung schreibt, wie man sich ein Lebensbit von einem Danfoss FU holt.

Technische Daten:
CPU: 315-2PN/DP
FUanfoss VLT FC302


Ich bedanke mich schonmal in vorraus bei euch allen.

viele grüße

Guschdl


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2011)

Den FB126 kann man auch ohne WinCCFlex nutzen, man muß halt nur selbst in den DD schauen und die Daten auslesen. Sieh dir trotzdem mal Die Maske für den FB in WinCCFlex an, dort sind die Kästchen mit den Profibusnummern. Bei fehlerhaften Profibusnummern werden die Kästchen rot dargestellt. Genau diese Bits sind es, die du auch in deinem Programm nutzen kannst, sie liegen im Instanz-Db des FB126.

Ansonsten kannst du auch den OB86 nutzen, dort werden Profibusfehler als kommende und gehende Ereignisse gemeldet. Näheres dazu findest du hier im Forum.


----------



## Guschdl (31 Mai 2011)

Dann sag ich mal ein dickes Danke an dich, für deine Antwort und deine Hilfe.

Wenn du sagst das es geht, dann versuch ich es mal damit 

viele grüße

Guschdl


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2011)

Zum OB86 lies z.Bsp. hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30851&highlight=ob86


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2011)

Guschdl schrieb:


> Bei den CPU`s und den ET´s sollte dies ja kein Problem darstellen, doch bei den Danfoss-FU´s qualmt mir der Schädel und ich komm auf keine Lösung.



Bei dem Danfoss musst du aufpassen, da vermutlich bei Steuerung aus, die Versorgung auch für den DP abgeschaltet werden. Dann hast du eine Störung anstehen, obwohl kein Fehler ansteht.

In diesem Fall verwende ich den SFC 13 für die Slaves die da sein sollen.


bike


----------



## Guschdl (31 Mai 2011)

Sodele, da bin ich wieder 

Hab das ganze mit dem FB126 und dem FB127 versucht....
also zuerst hab ich ein Problem mit de rHilfedatei die dabei ist...da steht ein bisl wenig drin.
Weiß jemand wie man den FB127 beschaltet?


Und nun zum größerem Problem....
Wo kann ich das Bit abgreifen, welches mir bestätigt das die Verbindung zum Teilnehmer steht?

Hab mir extra das Projekt in WInCC geöffnet, doch da sind alle Meldebuttons mittels "Interne Variable" angesprochen. DIese Interne Variable bekommen ihre Werte mittels 2 Scripte. Und beim Scripte entschlüsseln hört es bei mir ganz auf.

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielleicht hat ja schon einer von euch den DB200 soweit entschlüsselt, das ich etwas damit anfangen kann *hofft*


viele grüße
Guschdl


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2011)

Schon einmal den SFC angeschaut?
Da bekommst du die Bits fein und sauber präsentiert.



bike


----------



## Guschdl (31 Mai 2011)

ähhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm......nö 


Danke für den Tip...werd es mir sofort mal anschauen.

Wenn ich damit Probleme habe, kann ich dich dann um Hilfe bitten?


viele grüße

Guschdl



Jetzt hab ich es versucht.....
aber das ist doch ein Baustein für DP-Slaves....ich benötige PN...

geht der Baustein trotzdem? *kopfkratz*


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2011)

Guschdl schrieb:


> ähhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm......nö
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tip...werd es mir sofort mal anschauen.
> ...




Du kannst hier alle um Hilfe bitten. 

Aber es ist einfacher mit dem SFC und das beste ist, du musst dich nicht ein anderes Programm reindenken.
Und du denkst an die Prüfung wegen Spannung am DP bei Danfoss?
Da habe ich mir schon etwas die Haare gerauft.


bike


----------



## Guschdl (31 Mai 2011)

*Brett nimmt und auf Kopf haut*

Man ich hab die falsche Überschrift reingesetzt..... *argh*

Ich brauche Verbindungsstatus von Profinet und NICHT Profibus.....
sorry für die Verwirrung *schäm*


Danke für eure Hilfe, Hilfestellung und beiträge.

Bitte nicht damit aufhören auch wenn ich total bescheuert bin


----------



## volker (31 Mai 2011)

hab mir mal den fb126 angeschaut.
das ganze ist zugeschnitten auf die visu. da kannst nicht mal eben ein paar bit auslesen da zur laufzeit ein db200 erzeugt wird in dem die statusinfos stehen. müsste man an einem system mal analysieren.
die visu greift über einen offset auf diesen db zu.

siehe im folgendem link den beitrag von 'seher'
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=87514&language=de


----------



## Guschdl (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo Volker,
in der Hilfedatei zu diesen Bausteine ist eine E-Mailadresse zu finden.
An diese hab ich mal eine E-Mail geschrieben mit der bitte die Datenschnittstelle offen zu legen.
Dies war die Antwort:

Eine Freigabe der Symbolik der Datenbausteine ist (noch) nicht vorgesehen, wie auch in der Hilfe eindeutig beschrieben ist.
Eventuell wird aber in den nächsten Monaten einer solcher Zugriff, wie Sie benötigen, geschaffen. Dies ist aber noch nicht beschlossen worden.

Also ehrlich....Kundenfreundlich ist dies nicht. Die Bausteine sind doch schon seit *Kopfkratz* seit 2008?! auf dem Markt. 
Also ist mit denen nichts anzufangen für mein Problem.


Und da ich nun rausgefunden habe das der SFC13 nicht das richtige für mich ist....steh ich immernoch am Anfang.

Da sist zum verrückt werden...es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben dieses doffe Bit aus der Steuerung zu kitzeln.

Hoffe ihr habt noch ein paar Ideen im Kopf.

viele grüße

Guschdl


----------

